# Trying to run Windows 95 game on Vista



## JackMStadium (Apr 1, 2008)

I am trying to run British Open Championship Golf/ Looking Glass Technologies 1997 ( I have the 2 CD set )...Shipped with Active Movie 1.0 .. System requirement Windows 95 w/ directx 3.0 minimum Pentium 60 Mhz. Picture freezes. Also encountered AppHangB1 error message. I tried to run in Windows 95 compatability mode with no luck.

I can run this game just fine on a Windows XP machine.

HP a612n
Intel Core2 [email protected]
3070 Mb DDR2 bPC2 5300
NVIDEA GeForce 7300GT
Realtek onboard audio HD


----------



## Ricko123 (Apr 2, 2008)

if you have x64 or x86 version(s) of vista than there is no chance of you being able to run this game as they only work with recent software.


----------



## JackMStadium (Apr 1, 2008)

Can you be more specific? I have Vista Home Premium. I could replace with Windows XP or another version of Vista that supports Virtual Pc.


----------



## AtomicBartender (Nov 14, 2006)

You could try using a DOS emulator. Dosbox is one I like, and it is here.

http://www.dosbox.com/download.php?main=1

Click on the top link that says windows in the download list. This has let me play many games that would not run in compat. mode. It works with any vista suite 32 or 64 bit. Of course, if you are not familiar with creating a directory, and mounting it as a drive, you may need to read a bit to make the program work right. Most of the info you need can be found on the Dosbox website or its links. Also a few cd-rom games' discs must be imaged into your comp. to play right, however, with this tool, I have never found an old game I couldn't get to work... even games from the 80's. Godd luck. PS, there are other emulators if you don't like that one.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I know that Vista Home Premium (x86) doesn't support VirtualPC, however I run it just find on Vista Home Premiun (x86) just fine. I have Win 1.0, 3.1, 95, 98, 2k, XP all installed and all working fine. I'm even to run Worms Armageddon under 98+! VirtualPC will probably work!


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I have also used DosBox in the past to play older Dos games on my Vista PC, and it has worked perfectly. My advice is simply emulate the game(s) in either DosBox (probably your better option to be honest), or VirtualPC etc. to run an earlier version of Win, or even Dos. 

Let me know if you've got it working


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

I was going to recommend DOSBox as well. I play Scorched Earth a lot with it, and I was doing that on my old Packard-Bell running WFW 3.11. :grin:


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh wow, I remember 3.1! Had a laptop running 3.1! Christ, it wasn't even in colour!!!!


----------

